# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  was nervt euch am meisten beim surfen ?

## Gast

ich hatte heute ein interssantes gesprch mit ein paar freunden und   
es ging darum was so richtig nervt und wer so richtig nervt. was denkt ihr?

----------


## Gast

Nichts....surfen ist geil und surfer sind meistens die beste kmpel.

----------


## Gast

...Auf Wind warten,schlecht eingesteltes Material

----------


## Gast

Da muss ich Pietro voll und ganz zustimmen!
Aber eine Sache gibt`s, die mich nervt! Das ist nmlich das Ausziehen meines Anzuges in der kalten Jahreszeit und ohne eine Mglichkeit dies im warmen Auto oder so zu tun! Aber was fr ein Surfer wre man denn, wenn einen solche Lapalien aufhalten wrden?!:7

----------


## Gast

stimmt, das ausziehen der neo by < 10 grad ist nicht immer so cool..:))

----------


## Gast

wenn man auf angesagten wind am spot wartet und er nicht kommt.

Oder wenn es nachts mega hackt und am nchsten tag nichts ist.

feliX

----------


## Gast

Hab noch was, hab diese Woche Projektwoche= KEINE SCHULE!!!!:7
Aber keine Mglichkeit zum Wasser zu kommen, da meine Eltern keine Zeit haben! :'( 
Da kann man doch nur noch in der Ecke sitzten und heulen!!!

----------


## Gast

nichts.

Ausser den absolut beschissenen Schrott, den die meisten Hersteller uns andrehen. Bin heute mit geschrotteten Mastfuss (abgebrochene Metallschraube) fast 1 Stunde in der Nordsee geschwommen. Nicht dass ihr denkt, ich fahre Mll durch die Gegend. Gerade bei so 'nem Kram (Mastfuss, Tampen, Mast), der meine Sicherheit und Gesundheit beeinflussen kann, investiere ich regelmssig. I.d.R. tausche ich Mastfsse bei harten Bedingungen alle 2-3 Monate aus, dieser war knapp 2 Monate benutzt. 

Oder hat jemand 'nen Tip, welche Mastfsse zuverlssig sind???

----------


## Gast

Krass, armer Kerl. Wo warst Du denn? Wieviel Wind?

Die Loopmaster-Mastfe sollen gut sein und haben wenig Teile, die kaputt gehen knnen.

Gru,

Frank
____________________
www.shizophrenia.com

----------


## Gast

nee, nee. Den habe ich vor zwei Jahren gleich gekauft, als er neu rauskam. Der ging auch ziemlich mal kaputt, als die Schraube einfach aus dem Gummi heraus riss...

Heute Nordsee vor Sylt mit 5er und 1 bis 2m Welle ganz OK. Dachten aber, dass es besser kommt.

----------


## Gast

aber es gibt doch meistens irgendwelche leute, die auch zum surfen fahren und noch n platz frei haben?!
ohne fahrgemeinschaften wrd ich wahrscheinlich auch nur auf dem trockenen sitzen=(

----------


## Gast

ich meinte nicht das surfen selbst.
hier ein paar sachen die uns echt nerven (vielleicht kann ja der ein oder andere mal seine gedanken zu den einzelnen sachen schreiben oder sowas erklren? das waere toll)

mdels die immer nur am strand stehen und auf die boyz warten - sich selber nicht reintrauen ( das ist ja auch ok), aber voll auf surflook getrimmt an land auf "jo, ich weiss was geht und ich kann jeden trick mit namen und die fahrer kenn ich auch alle"- super surfer machen.

dann das blde posing, was hufig jungs an den start legen, stndig diese dicke- auto- show und wenn man mal hallo sagt, sind sie soooo cool und wissen gar nicht was man darauf antwortet.
man gewinnt den eindruck das: ich hab ein dickes auto und ich bin besser als du irgendwie sehr dicht zusammenhngen. vielleicht aber auch was ganz anderes????


was mich am meisten nervt sind die menschen die mit surfen ihr geld verdienen (nicht die fahrer, ich meine presse, surfshops , camps usw.) die die dick die asche daraus ziehen, das surfen (hauptschlich wellenreiten) so populr geworden ist und demzurfolge ist es voll an den strnden, gibt es rger in DK auf den parkpltzen, werden conteste ohne erlaubnis der gemeinden ausgerichtet und genau diese leute stehen am strand und meckern, scheisse ist das voll und mecker und zick und frher war alles besser. JUNGS ICH SAG NUR: IHR HABT SELBER SCHULD - wer mit dem was er liebt so sehr commerz betreibt - der verkauft seine seele.

----------


## Gast

Kelly,

sei mir bitte nicht bse, aber alles was du ansprichst (mdel am strand, boys mit dicke karre und udn und...) gehrt zu eine Liga die ich schon verlassen habe.
Darf ich nach dein alter fragen ?
Mir ist zeimlich WURST ob am strand ein paar guys die coole spielen oder sonst....und ich denke dir sollte es auch, oder was meinst du ?!

ciao

----------


## Gast

Ne richtig gute Antwort und Du hast 100% recht.
was mich  interessiert ist die menschliche psyche hinter sowas - warum sind die menschen so ?????? warum gibt es offenbar so wenig menschen wie dich vor ort? ich bewerte surfen nicht nach den menschen die es machen, mich wundert nur was ausserhalb des wassers abgeht wenn man mit dem board unterm arm lachend an land kommt - was fr ein spieroutenlauf zwischen prolls und tussis und ich frag mich: es geht uns allen soooo gut, warum kann man nich einfach freundlich sein? anstatt immer nur show.

----------


## Gast

@Kelly:So ist nun mal ein Groteil der Wellenreitszene!Localismus ist bestimmt auch kein Fremdwort.Aber warscheinlich gerade weil der Sport so populr geworden ist sind die Zustnde an den Strnden so wie sie jetzt sind.Oder nervt es Dich nicht wenn Du es endlich mal geschafft hast eine Welle im berfllten Line up zu bekommen und dann dropt Dir ein totaler Anfnger in die schnste Welle des Tages weil es ihn nicht interessiert wer Vorfahrt hat.Als ich Angefangen hab Wellenzureiten hab ich mir immer versucht Wellen auszusuchen wo nicht so viele Surfer waren und konnte somit auch keinen stren.Teile der Surfer sind warscheinlich deshalb so verschlossen weil fr sie Wellenreiten eben eine Lebenseinstellung ist und sie daher keinen Bock auf die Surfer haben die Surfen,weil es gerade Hipp ist.Das mu natrlich nicht jeder Anfnger sein,aber vielleicht haben sie nicht die Mglichkeit der Differenzierung.Aber die Erfahrung die Du gemacht hast sind mir gott sei Dank noch nicht wiederfahren obwohl ich auch ein Anfnger bin.Warscheinlich warst Du in Deutschland Surfen.Denn als ich in Frankreich angefangen habe zu surfen wurde ich selbst von den Locals sehr freundlich aufgenommen.
Zu den Dicken Auto:Da strt mich am meisten wenn ich mal einen kurztripp nach Renesse zum Windsurfen mache und die ganzen Womofraks mit ihrem Karren den Strand zubauen,soda man nur noch ber Umwege zum Strand kommt.Aloha

----------


## Gast

Meine Meinung nach, kelly, sind gerade die jenige die den gre show on beach veranstalten die art von guys ( mdel ? ) die nichts am hut haben...also dann mist drauf !

----------


## Gast

meinen absoluten highscore in Sachen Spassaufdem Wasser vs. lieberGottbittemachmichtaubundblind am Strand  ist der Typ, der in Al Pra (fr die Sdschweden nrdlich des Mains: am Gardasee) so gut wie jedes Wochenende aus M herangebraust kommt und sein liebes Gefhrt mit North Sails Radkappen schmckt. tja, und zu diesem vollendeten Style kommt natrlich das North Tigeroptik Trapez, und eigentlich eher durchscnittlich gute Action auf dem Wasser. die verbalen usserungen will ich hier nich zusammenfassen.
ich sage: gut wenn ausserm Surfen noch was anderes im Leben da ist, zum Lockermachen...

----------


## Gast

>was mich  interessiert ist die 
>menschliche psyche hinter sowas - 
>warum sind die menschen so 
>?????? warum gibt es offenbar 
>so wenig menschen wie dich 
>vor ort? 

weil 90% (eher noch mehr!) einfach nicht die kapazitt dafr haben eine derartige lebenseinstellung zu entwickeln (falls sie denn berhaupt eine haben). das gilt nicht nur fr's surfen. so zumindest meine meinung. peace out>>>nik

----------


## Gast

die aktuelle menschliche Psyche wrde mich auch mal interessieren. Whrend vor ca. 10 - 15 Jahren noch echter Sportsgeist und Kameradschaft auf dem Wasser herrschte (wo man sich notfalls auch mal geholfen hat), sehe ich nun zunehmend Arroganz und Ignoranz....echt schade!!!! und total uncool!!!

----------


## Gast

danke, aber festgestellt haben wir das schon - die frage ist nicht das sondern warum ist das so. hast du eine idee?

----------


## Gast

das liegt am werteverfall. dazu braucht mann nichtmal an den strand gehen. die "kids" lungern dumm auf der strasse rum und die paar am strand haben geld von papi und machen einen auf dicke hose. gut das wir anders sind.

----------


## Gast

knnen wir was dagegen tun? wie bekommen wir (will nich so moralisch klingen) die werte zurck. ich will mich nicht besser fuehlen als andere in dem ich denke ich weiss wo's lang geht und was der sinn des lebens ist, denn das weiss ich nicht.
ich wei nur das ich mich gut fhle wenn ich lachen kann und  glcklich bin und das nach regen auch immer sonne kommt. das alles mag ja nach kindergartenphylosophie und -psychologie klingen, aber mir hilfts. ich versuche zu verstehen warum menschen so sind wie sie sind und ich wrde gern das jeder lacht. naiv, nicht!

----------


## Gast

ich weiss es auch nicht. mangelndes selbstbewutsein oder irgendein anderer defizit? bin kein psychologe. ellenbogengesellschaft. ich weiss nur, dass es nervt und offensichtlich sehr viele andere auch.
finde das alle paradox - gerade surfen ist doch ein lebensgefhl und wie passt bei all dem natureflash dieser ganze materielle scheiss dazu?

----------


## Gast

Kelly, du hast vorstellungen von ein Traumwelt; ich bin voll deine Meinung, ich sehe und wurde es mir auch wnschen es wre so wie du sagst, es ist jedoch nicht und wird nie erreichbar was du ansprichst, vor alle in Deutschland.

Sorry, ich will mir hier an diese stelle keine feinde stellen, ich bin aber Italiener und ich sehe den  unterschied zw. den italiener und der deutsche auf der strae....ist ja ganz andere stimmung; gehe in italien und spaziere auf die strae: so, jetzt sag es mir wieviele leute haben dich "bse" angeschaut oder/ und wieviele mit ein lcheln auf den gesicht rumspazieren.

Wir nehmen alles lockerer und das sollte in Deutschland auch sein; dann knnte ein step sein richtung traumwelt.

ciao

PS: damit wir uns richtig verstehen; o.g. satz soll KEINE Beleidigung fr die Deutsche/ Deutschland sein. Es ist nur meine Meinung, so bitte nicht falsch verstehen.

----------


## Gast

@kelly:wenn Du das was Du hier sagst auch so lebst wie Du es sagt und und es somit schaffst auch Andere fr diese Einstellung  zu gewinnen sind wir auf dem ersten weg der Besserung.Wir reden hier alle von einem gesellschaftlichen Problem das nur durch die Gesellschaft selber gelt werden kann.D.h. das wir im Umgang miteinander einfach mehr Rcksicht aufeinander nehmen mssen.Die erwachsenen den jungen ein Vorbild sein mssen und nicht immer die Augen verschlieen drfen.Mann mu ja nicht immer sagen frher war alles besser.Mann sollte sich eher fragen was ich dazu beitragen kann das es wieder besser wird.Ein lachen auf den lippen Kelly kann ansteckend sein auch wenn es manchmal schwer fllt.Aloha

----------


## Gast

Richig !
was ich mich allerdings frage ist warum ist Deutschland/ Deutsche immer so " ernst " ?!

----------


## Gast

das ist nur ein Gercht!Sie sind nur konzentriert.Italiener in Deutschland sind auch ernst ;-)

----------


## Gast

anfangs hatte ich irgendwie geglaubt bei so nem forum mitzumachen ist schwachsinn, wei ich annahm das man hier nur ber technik, trinken und testergebnisse reden kann, aber nicht ber die lebenseinstellung des surfens oder der surfer. aber neugierig war ich dann doch einfach eine (meine) meinung reflektiert zu bekommen. und ich muss sagen, dass ich das bisher nicht bereuht habe. es scheint als erreicht man menschen die diese ansicht teilen und irgendwie gibt das antrieb - sowas wie besttigung auf einem guten weg unterwegs zu sein.

----------


## Gast

Hi Kelly,
wahrscheinlich beziehst Du dich auch auf den megapeinlichen Artikel mit den "Verhaltensregeln" fr Dnemark in der SURFERS. Das war so was von peinlich, da knnte man sofort sein Abo kndigen. Ausgerechnet das Mag was jahrelang "party" in DK promotet hat mit Berichten ber zerstrte Ferienhuser, Gelage am Strand, fette Mucke am Spot, macht jetzt einen auf scheinheilig moralisch; Nur weil durch das stndige promoten jetzt mehr Leute am Spot sind (die sich genauso verhalten, wie es ihnen in den Berichten als cool vorgepost wurde), wird jetzt die Notbremse gezogen. Die Typen, die einen schief angeguckt haben, weil man in Klitte nicht cool in vorderster Front wochenlang vor den Fischerhusern gecampt und rumgemllt hat, sondern brav auf dem CP bernachtet hat, wollen mir jetzt was von Regeln erzhlen?!?!?!? Da kann ich nur lachen! Ich sehe es halt so: Wer sich schon immer benehmen konnte, wird es auch in Zukunft tun, alle anderen werden sich das noch nicht mal durchgelesen haben.
Aloha
surf_jp

----------


## Gast

interessante frage.
vielleicht ging es uns deutschen immer zu gut und nun da alles krieselt (wirtschaftlich als auch sozial) und jeder angst hat etwas zu verlieren......vielleicht haben sie verlernt glcklich zu sein. sieh mal; du kannst jemanden in deutschland auf der strasse mit einem lcheln vllig aus dem konzept bringen. es reicht von sich angemacht bis ausgelacht fhlen - aber es einfach nur als ein lcheln zu sehen bekommen wenige hin. und dabei kann einem das aufmunternde lcheln  einer fremden person einen tag retten in dem es sonne hineinbringt und motiviert.
irgendwie erscheint doch alles so einfach.
aber eine sache spielt bestimmt auch eine wesentliche rolle, das ist das klima in deutschland. menschen in wrmeren regionen erscheinen immer "aufgetauter".

----------


## Gast

bingo, da hast du den nagel auf den kopf getroffen + ich hab vorort live erlebt wie sich genau diese leute als scheinheilige apostel aufgefhrt haben. ich htte fast gekotzt. was fr eine doppelmoral.
sie haben doch genau das prollvolk angelockt - aber die konsequenzen mssen andere ausbaden. ich knnte manchmal heulen was in dk abgeht.
das es mehr menschen auf dem wasser geworden sind - ok, das ist ein hammerschner sport, aber Benehmen ( Gast sein) ist doch wohl irgdendwie Ehrensache, oder nicht? die dnen sind so supertolerant und das wird einfach nur ausgenutzt. sieht man ja auch allein schon an DEM september contest. es gab dafr berhaupt keine genehmigung - weder von fischern noch gemeinden. man, wer im glashaus sitzt soll doch nicht mit steinen werfen.

----------


## Gast

hallo,

ich habe mir das hier alles mal in ruhe durschgelesn und stimme dem meisten auch voll zu, nur in der sache mit dem "Kumpelhaft" oder dem prozen kann ich nicht so besttigen ....Ich surfe viel in Leipzig und kann nur sagen: Sowas wie "Angeber" oder "hey ich kann alles" Leute gibt es hier nicht. Aber in Bayern am Walchensee z.B. ist mir das schon oft aufgefallen.   Was ich damit versuche zu sagen, es liegt vieleicht auch noch ein bissle der Osten under der Westen zwichen den Surfern. 

Das kann aber auch alles nur ein Zufall gewesen sein.

Hang Loose Ralf
-|||-

(sieht doch aus wie das "hang loose" Zeichen oder)

----------


## Gast

glaubst du das wirklich, oder ist das nur eine annahme. denn ich hab e hier im "westen" - auch wenn ich das so nicht gerne sage - schon ziemlich viele prollige ossis getroffen. ich galube nicht das man das so trennen kann, denn das sind nur momentaufnahmen, odre?ichglaube auch das sich das alles schon viel zu sehr gemischt hat. gerade hier oben an der kste.

----------


## Gast

Hey jungs,

sind wir erhlich; diese art von "angesprochene Leute" hat es immer gegeben und wird es auch immer geben, auch wenn es nicht schn bzw. unsere Vorstellungen ber diese Sport enspricht.

rgern tuen wir alle, es bringt jedoch nichts ! 
Wir knnen nur weiterhin unsere Spa an der sport und "geregelte" party haben und alle andere, welche das sich benehmen nicht gelernt haben einfach IGNORIEREN !!


PS: @naish: wie war es nochmal mit der Konzentration zw. Italy/ Geman ?! :) :)

----------


## Gast

das ist aber leichter gesagt als getan. die contest sind halt kleine Grossveranstaltungen. Sowas lockt eben auch das prollvolk an. sie sind jedoch notwendig und interessant fr die "normalos". contests mit partyverbot sind auch mist. also liegt es an der gesellschaft und dem badboy-image, das viele surfer gezielt verfolgen. keine ahnung was in dk abgegangen ist, aber ich kanns mir vorstellen. die macher erfolgreicher magazine heben halt schnell ab und prollen rum. also fahre ich nicht zu contests, sondern gehe selber surfen. entspannte athmosphre ist auf contests eh ein fremdwort. und diejenigen die prollkontests geil finden sind eben die die sich da wohlfhlen: prolls.
zum eigentlichen thema...
am meisten nervt mich, dass es dieses jahr so extrafrh kalt geworden ist. ich bin fr fortschreitende klimaerwrmung.

----------


## Gast

Extrafrh kalt ?!? : ich wohne in Munich und ich finde da temperaturen > 10 grad ohne frost in die nacht sind in Mnchen in november wohl ein fremdwort.

Seit 6 jahre bin ich hier um hab selten ( NIE ! ) so ein sommer/ winteranfang erlebt wie dieses jahr....wir sind auf den guten weg das gleiche wetter wie in ITALY zu haben..JAAAAAAAAA :)

----------


## Gast

dafr hat uns der sommer reichlich beschenkt und die sonne gibt auch im november alles. und ein gutes ha die klte: die spots werden leerer!!! cu in da water

----------


## Gast

Stimmt allerdings, sonne aber kein wind, so war der sommer hier dieses jahr.

Mein tip: wir ziehen alle nach Gardasee ( ein haus habe ich eh schon ) und wir haben immer schne wetter und gutes wind..

----------


## Gast

Jo man ! Alle auf zu Pietro und dann Party am Gardasee.Pietro,warum fhrst Du denn nach Holland im Oktober wenn Du am Gardasee ein Haus hast?

----------


## Gast

Gute frage :) !
weil ich anfnger bin und deswegen traue ich mich noch nicht am gardasee zu surfen.
Mag es nach "weichei" klingeln, ist aber so; solange ich trapez und wasserstart nicht PERFEKT beersche, schmeisse ich mich in der garda nicht hinein.

----------


## Gast

auerdem wollte ich unbedingt diese Renesse sehen....nicht schlecht aber gibt schon bessere spot .

----------


## Gast

guys...FEIERABEND, ich fahre am see jetzt 

see you..;-)

----------


## Gast

ich finde auch das hat sich wie eine einladung angehrt - :-).
ein konspiratives treffen - der Guten, der lachenden - party ohne verwstung - allerdings hat es keine wellen, worauf soll ich denn dann fahren? na wird wohl auch segeln knnen?

----------


## Gast

na dann ist zeit da du surfen anfngst...lock den brett in der mitte und pack ein segel dort :) :)

----------


## Gast

nein kein loch ins brett. ich glaub noch mehr als mich trgt der kleine nicht. aber vielleicht so ein drachen? oder werd ich dann verhauen? so rumspringen reizt mich schon. windsurfen lernen, mhm.
ich riskier hier ja  gleich rger, aber mir ist das zuviel gerdel und zu viel nerv. das ist ja das schne am wellenreiten. sehen, freuen, reinrennen und wenn ich das bei den buddies immer sehe, berpowert bla, bla, das passt ja nie richtig alles zusammen und am ende ist die finne schuld.
kleines auto brett rein und auf gehts - das ist besser fr mich.

----------


## Thorsten

>Gute frage :) ! 
>weil ich anfnger bin und deswegen 
>traue ich mich noch nicht 
>am gardasee zu surfen. 
>Mag es nach "weichei" klingeln, ist 
>aber so; solange ich trapez 
>und wasserstart nicht PERFEKT beersche, 
>schmeisse ich mich in der 
>garda nicht hinein. 

ach, komm schon!
ich hab am lago das surfen gelernt... da kommst du auch zurecht!

aloha,
thorsten

p.s.: ist er nicht schn, der gardasee: http://lago.goiter.de/2003lago.jpg


__________________________________________________  ___
you only go around once, so you better go hard!

check out: http://www.goiter.de
http://www.stehsegelrevue.com/stehsegler/der_dude

----------


## Gast

Natrlich liegt dei Wahrheit wie immer in der Mitte,Kelly.Wellenreiten ist halt stressfreier als Windsurfen und es ist total Geil wenn man mit Freunden zusammen im Line up liegt,die Sonne geht unter+ Du kannst Dich an den gelungenen moves Deiner Freunde erfreuen.Aber bei Surfen hast Du einfach mehr mglichkeiten als beim Wellenreiten!! Blo mit einem solltest Du jetzt auf gar keinen Fall anfangen:mit Kiten!!!-ist was frn arsch,dann kann ich auch Wakeboarden gehen!

----------


## Gast

mag alles richtig sein. aber ich htte lust es mal auszuprobieren, denn ansonsten kan ich es ja nicht beurteilen. wakeboarden ist auch lust nur reizt mich das gar nicht, wegen des motorbootes das man dazu braucht. ist ja auch nicht so, dass ich nicht etwas windsurfen kann - kleine (ganz kleine ) sprnge und etwas wellenabreiten geht schon und unheimlich gut auf die fresse legen kann ich mich auch. das macht schon spass. ich finde gut wenn man alles was einem spass macht kann (zumindest etwas) und das  wovon man glaubt das es spass machen knnte ausprobiert - mein ungeschlagener favorit ist aber wellenreiten. jeder nach seiner facon. solange nicht einer glaubt er sei cooler und was besseres. toleranz heisst hier wohl das stichwort.

----------


## Gast

@naish, ich finde nicht ganz ok das du meinst kitesurfern ist was frs A..
Ist eine geschmaksache, sicherlich mehr einfach als windsurfen zu lernen, dafr aber hlb so viel spa.
Das einzige was ich an kiter nicht mag, die stellen sich voll in den windsurferrevier ohne rucksicht auf verluste; das habe ich in venezuela und in Mnchener see und umgebung immer wieder erlebt.

----------


## Gast

>Oder hat jemand 'nen Tip, welche 
>Mastfsse zuverlssig sind??? 

Bogejoint mit 10mm (!) Gewinde und entsprechendem North/Mistral Pin.
Das Gegenstck oben (Kcher oder Verlngerung) mglichst nicht vom billigen Jakob.
Unten keine Sternplatte oder hnliches, sondern direkt in eine Mutter in der Mastspur eingeschraubt (Das 10 mm Gewinde muss man dazu leicht abschleifen). Wer will kann auch noch eine Kunststoffplatte zur Druckverteilung drunterpacken.

Das hlt bei mir jetzt seid Jahren. Lediglich die Joints tausche ich regelmig aus. Darberhinaus ist es auch noch sehr preiswert und leicht.

----------


## Gast

moin alle zusammen,

das ist ja mal eine interessante diskussion! normaler weise wrde ich es auch gerne dabei belassen, aber ein satz von "leopold" brachte mich dazu, mich auch mal zu dem thema zu uern:

"die macher erfolgreicher magazine heben halt schnell ab und prollen rum". 

dazu gibt es folgendes zu sagen:

1.es gibt zur zeit keine erfolgreichen magazine im finanziellen sinn! dafr geht es der branche viel zu schlecht. jeder, der dir was anderes erzhlt, wrde lgen. aber was ist schon erfolgreich? fr mich ist ein magazin dann erfolgreich, wenn es dem leser gefllt und die macher davon leben knnen.  
2.ich habe noch nie erlebt oder gehrt, dass herr delius oder herr klasing (verleger von der "surf"), wolfgang block (verleger "surfers"), oder tom und meine person (verleger "free-magazin") irgendwo rumprollen. (o.k. ab und zu trink ICH halt gerne ein bierchen...).
3.wohin sollten die angesprochenen personen abheben? es gibt kaum etwas unwichtigeres, als special interest magazine.  

damit kommentiere ich wohl auch den satz von "kelly": 
"was mich am meisten nervt sind die menschen die mit surfen ihr geld verdienen (nicht die fahrer, ich meine presse, surfshops , camps usw.) die die dick die asche daraus ziehen..."

es gibt zur zeit einfach mal keinen in der branche, der damit richtig gutes geld verdient! sowohl bei den magazinen, als auch bei den shops, camps und co. steckt eine menge idealismus mit in der arbeit. ohne die, htten wir wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr 5 surfshops in deutschland und ich garantiere dir, es gbe auch keine magazine!

das wrden bestimmt einige leute richtig gut finden. auch ich fand es vor einigen jahren noch frher besser (so um 1985) als die wassersportarten noch etwas besonderes waren, und nicht jeder mit einem Pulli von Chiemsee, ONeill oder wem sonst noch so rumluft. Heute finde ich es jedoch viel besser, wenn man am strand auch mal mit gleichgesinnten sprechen kann und zusammen auf dem wasser spass hat. es schockt doch viel mehr sich mit mehreren leuten auf dem wasser gegenseitig zu pushen, findet ihr nicht? 

und natrlich gibt es welche, die etwas verschlossener sind, und nicht gleich jedem um den hals fallen, wenn sie angesprochen werden. aber na und?! dann redet man halt nicht miteinander. ich habe festgestellt, dass ein groteil sich ganz normal verhlt und immer fr ein gesprch zu haben ist.

so, nun habe ich mich doch lnger dazu geuert, als ich wollte. aber egal. ich hoffe, wir sehen uns mal am strand und reden miteinander.

gru

Alexander

----------


## Gast

entschuldige alexander L, aber ich glaube es hackt wirklich. offensichtlich hast du den inhalt der diskussion ueberhaupt nicht verstanden und anstelle dessen jammerst du die ganze zeit wie schlecht es EUCH geht. das ist aber eher ein globales wirtschaftliches problem als eines der surfindustrie!!!
meine aussage bezog sich darauf das die leute, die jahrelang in ihren zeitschriften und co das coole image des surfers verkauft haben -den sport populr gemacht haben und somit davon gelebt haben (wie gut ist mir voll egal) nun am strand stehen (und da fallen mir mehrere "bekannte" personen ein) und sich ber die flle auf dem wasser und das benehmen der leute beschweren. du es ist ein toller sport und klar das es voller wird nur die die damit geworben haben und ihr geld verdient sollten nun aber die klappe halten und sich nicht aufspielen und darber klagen und nach den guten alten zeiten rufen.
das zweite gute beispiel sind doch diese bescheuerten surfcamps in dk. man, was soll der scheiss blo. das macht die paar spots voll und nur weil surfen gerade so trendy ist. da schleppen die shopidealisten an unsere "heimischen spots" noch mehr massen an und natrlich nicht um geld zu verdienen, nein weil es ihre idealistische ader der menschheit das surfen zu lehren ist. und dann stehen sie am strand und rgern sich wie voll "pltzlich" nrre ist. klar!
und zu dem was (ich glaube leopold) ber den artikel in der surfers in bezug auf benehmen geschrieben wurde, der mann hat recht. vielleicht benimmst du und noch einige andere sich nicht prollig schn, dann fhl dich auch nicht angeriffen, aber es gibt in deiner branche diverse anderer vertreter die es unentspannt werden lassen und kein recht dazu besitzten eine deratige show abzuziehen. die geister die ich rief die werd ich nun nicht los sag ich da nur. 
und jungs auch ihr habt das surfen nicht erfunden.
und du hast recht es ist schn mit GLEICHGESINNTEN auf dem wasser zu sein, meinetwegen auch mit ein paar mehr leuten, aber ein groteil der leute die du heutzutage triffst sind nur idioten die das image des surfers brauchen um cool zu sein. ist doch genau wie mit tennis und golf und sowas.
und erzhl mir nix von reinem idealismus in der branche.
idealismus hat eine ganz andere bedeutung, die du mal im duden nachschlagen solltest.

----------


## Gast

wre schn, wenn es bald mal wieder hackt. dann knnte ich wieder aufs wasser und mu nicht auf beleidigende post reagieren. 

ich verstehe deine problematik nicht. mal boomt der eine sport, mal der andere. jetzt ist es vielleicht gerade wellenreiten. in 5 jahren ist es dann hallenhalma. und bei beiden sportarten wird es firmen, magazine oder schulen geben, die eine nachfrage befriedigen wollen. das nennt man dann marktwirtschaft. wenn dir das nicht gefllt, mut du nach russland. die sind gerade wieder dabei die marktwirtschaft aufzulsen. warum ist es in diesem land nur so unglaublich assozial geld verdienen zu wollen?!

wenn du gerade eine sportart ausbst die boomt und dir passt das nicht, dann gibt es 2 mglichkeiten: suche dir ne neue oder geh irgendwo hin, wo du keinen anderen triffst. und der planet ist ja noch gro genug. 

wenn es dir aber darum geht die leute zu kritisieren, die sich heute ber dinge beschweren, die sie selber (anscheinend und deiner meinung nach) verschuldet haben (flle der spots, dreck, scheiss-verhalten usw.)dann ist das ja sehr ehrenwert, die frage ist nur, ob die von dir angesprochenen leute wirklich etwas dafr knnen. 

findest du also auch marken wie billabong gerade scheisse, nur weil sie einen surf-film untersttzt haben, der sicherlich dazu gefhrt hat dass sich mal wieder die ein oder andere frau ins wasser traut?! beckss bier trinkst du sicherlich auch nicht mehr, da in der fernsehwerbung wellenreiter zu sehen waren. und die hypo-vereinsbank mut du auch meiden, da in einem derer fernsehspots ein kleiner dicker junge auf einer luftmatratze wellenreitern auf einer welle davon gefahren ist. 

aber la mich raten: offentlichtlich habe ich die diskussion wieder berhaupt nicht verstanden. macht auch nix. ich klinke mich dann mal lieber wieder aus. zhle mich einfach mit zu den grten arschproleten auf diesem planeten. das kommt auch ungefhr hin. 

wie immer ein freundlicher gru

Alexander


ach so, meine hausaufgaben habe ich natrlich auch gemacht. zu idealismus findet man im duden folgendes:

Idealismus
[ zu Ideal]
ein nicht von materiellen Interessen, sondern von Idealen bestimmtes Verhalten.

Ideal
Philosophie
Musterbild, Inbegriff eines vllig normentsprechenden (logischen, ethischen, sthetischen u. a.) Verhaltens, das in der Wirklichkeit nicht auftritt, aber doch als zu Verwirklichendes vorgestellt wird.

wenn das man nicht den nagel auf den kopf trifft ber das was ich in meinem letzten post geschreiben habe...

----------


## Gast

>ueberhaupt nicht verstanden und anstelle 
>dessen jammerst du die ganze 
>zeit wie schlecht es EUCH 
>geht. das ist aber eher 
>ein globales wirtschaftliches problem als 
>eines der surfindustrie!!! 

ich glaube den pokal fr's jammern hast du dir mit deiner globalen wirtschaftskrise geholt. 
spacken gibt's leider berall auf der welt, da mus ich mich dir anschliessen. allerdings gibt's die wirklich berall und zu jeder zeit. so don't care und geht einfach euren weg. pace>>>nik

ps: was die berfllten spots angeht... gibt auch an europas ksten zu genge einsame flecken. wer sucht, der findet. der rest kann gerne am brouwersdamm vor seinem womo bauchspeck grillen gehen.

----------


## Gast

moin,

nun will ich mich auch mal zum wort melden.
es ist irgendwie komisch zu sehen wie sich manche leute verhalten.
warscheinlich falle ich in den gleichen pot.
aber naja egal!

so hier ist das was mich nervt und das was ich lcherlich finde:

a) leute die eiferschtig sind
b) leute die denken das sie was auf dem kasten haben!( jeder muss auch scheien gehen , also sind sie fr mich alle gleich)
c) leute die meckern
d) ...
...

ich kann hier noch viel auflisten.

aber das hat doch alles keinen sinn. es gibt immer sachen die uns nerven. ob es die vollen strnden im norden sind oder die flautentage im bayern.
es ist doch eigentlich egal.

mir ging es immer auf den sack wenn jemand besser gesurft ist als ich und mir ging es auch auf den sack das irgendso ein gnom der nicht surfen kann das geilste material hat! und mir geht es auch auf den sack wenn jemand darber redet wie ein board funktionier wenn derjenigen nicht mal 1m hoch springen kann.

aber das ist doch alles schei egal!

es gibt halt prolls und schlaumeier und normale und viele mehr!!!!

jedem das seine!!

was ich sagen will ist ... das es menschen gibt die null tolerant sind!

menschen die noch immer an das gelbe im ei glauben!

ich muss alexander L. rechtgeben das es der sufbrache beschissen geht. und ich muss ihm respekt sollen das er das free erfolgreich zelebriert!

und wenn ich nochmal was von szene und 'wir sind surfer' hre...`?=&$%$.........glaubt ihr das ihr dadurch was besonderes seid.

NEIN!

ihr seid nur menschen die ein hobby haben ...die aus einem reichen land kommen und denen es gut geht!

FREUT EUCH!

und falls jemand einen sticker im segel kleben hat und er nicht fahren kann ...dann gnnt es ihm!

wenn jemand auf ein feld kackt uund das klohpapier dort liegen lsst dann macht ihn darauf aufmerksam...denn ich glaube auch das es ihm nicht gefallen wrde wenn man ihm auf seine scheibe kacken wrde!

so jetzt bin ich ber mein ziel hinaus geschossen!

ganz einfach seid mal toleranter!!!!!
nicht so eiferschtig!!!
und entspannter!

mfg alexi

p.s. rechtschreibfehler schenk ich euch

----------


## Gast

na wenigstens bekommst du in flei ne 1.
du, ich halte dich nicht fr nen arschproleten oder wie du das nennst. aber ich kann ja nicht beeinflussen was du selber von dir hlst. ist mir auch voll egal. und beleidigend war meine mail auf jedenfall nicht und schon gar nicht fr dich. scheinst dir aber den schuh gerne anzuziehen. vielleicht ist was dran, das getroffene hunde bellen. wer weiss.
wenn du eine ehrliche antwort willst. nein, dann hast du mal wieder nicht wirklich was verstanden. und zudem widersprichst du dir selbst.
keiner hat was dagegen das man geld verdient wieso auch. womit ist mir auch egal. meinetwegen surfen. ich beschwere mich kein stck darber kann das sogar verstehen und ich will auch nicht nach russland denn ich wohne bereits im ausland. aber egal. aber wie du schon sagst gehts ums geld verdienen - marktwirtschaft und nicht um idealismus. 
Pass auf,ich erklr das jetzt nicht alles nochmal. brigens finde ich das billabong ne tolle marke ist - obwohl ich gar kein matrialist bin - nein ehrlich die anzge sind super und die klamotten find ich auch oft  ziemlich hbsch. 

lieber alexander l. irgendwie werde ich das gefhl nicht los du willst den punkt hier nicht verstehen. die vereinsank oder becks oder was auch immer benutzt das als werbung - weils hipp ist. logen. ich kenn mich mit marktwirtschaft  auch aus. egal.
 wenn z.B. ein shaper sich auf einer insel niederlt und da  ganz alleine surft - sich dann denkt, jo, die einheimischen mit denen kann ich geld verdienen und die haben da bestimmt auch spass dran, also bau ich bretter und vertick sie - soweit so gut, aber findest du nicht das er sich nach jahren - erst waren die einheimischen skeptisch....- wo dann das ganze inseldorf surft, alle boards gekauft haben und keine mehr oder wenige brauchen, dann kann er sich nicht dahinstellen und sagen, wie scheisse ist das hier alles, wieso surfen so viele und alles ist voll und kotz und mrrisch auf alles meckern und die leute anmachen.
irgendwie wirft da doch der der im glashaus sitzt mit steinen, nicht?
und es geht hier doch auch gar nicht darum, das er geld verdienen wollte mit dem was er liebt - also lieber alexander ich greife dich hier gar nicht an. nur ist der shaper hier nicht der arme - weil ja nun das geschft nicht mehr boomt und auch die spots nicht mehr leer sind, weswegen er ursprnglich gekommen war.
denk doch in ruhe nochmal drber nach, ob ich so beleidigend bin, oder ob da vielleicht was dran ist. was ist brigens genau ein arschprolet ? im duden stand nichts auer unter arsch und unter prolet. slow dwn a bit und trink n becks und die verdienten scheinchen drfen auch bei der veinsbank liegen. nen lieben gru auch von mir.

----------


## Gast

guys, i quit. habe so halb was daraus gelernt - aber viele sachen haben sich auch besttigt. ich werde weiterhin lachend aus dem wasser kommen und der rest ist egal. ich dachte halt wenn ich raller was in den kpfen der leute abgeht knnte ich das noch toleranter sehen - aber einfach ignorieren ist auch ne lsung. und fr viele erscheinungen der menschlichen psyche  gibts ja vielleicht auch keine rationale erklrung.
wie auch immer, danke fr die vielen statements.

t.c.
kelly

----------


## Gast

So isses, Kelly.........

----------


## Gast

@ alexander l : ein arschprolet bist du, aber ein echt guter auf dem wasser!!! und im grunde bin ich auch ein AP. wer ist das unter surfern auch nicht?

@ kelly: nicht nur dein name erinnert mich an stinkende, braune haufen, sondern dein pseudo geslze auch. wie sagte olli kahn so schn: "eier, wir brauchen eier!" du anscheinend auch damit du endlich mal damit rber kommst, ber wen genau du dich eigentlich beschwerst. ne warte, interessiert mich eigentlich nicht. 

das war mal wieder ein sinnloser eintrag auf dieser sonst so schnen homepage...

----------


## Gast

Man kann es auch so sehen: Spannende Threads kommen erst durch polarisierende Meinungen zustande. Ist doch spannend.

@Sven: Ich persnlich (auch wenn Du es nicht wissen willst) beschwere mich ber das SURFERS Mag. Jahrelang haben die zusammen mit der Kieler Szene promoted, dass DK ihr Wohnzimmer ist, in dem sie tun und lassen knnen was sie wollen. Jetzt kommen leider immer mehr nach DK, die genauso "cool" sein wollen und genau das nachleben was sie in der Surfers gelesen und in den Brainstorm Videos gesehen oder beim Soulwave erlebt haben. Prompt werden die "10 Gebote" an die Wand genagelt und beim nchsten Soulwave gleich wieder in den Dreck getreten... das ist doch eine scheinheilige Doppelmoral!

so, und jetzt auf mich mit Gebrll!
surf_jp

----------


## Gast

ja, arschprolet zu arschprolet.
man was laberst du fr ne wichse? und die braunen haufen wohnen ja wohl eher in deinem  hirn. und wenn kelly slater auch nur braune scheisse ist - na dann. typ, aber sich aufzuregen bist du gar nicht wert.
und wenn kelly nun keine eier hat - dann ist sie auf jeden fall ne frau mit hirn, surft und ist offensichtlich cool drauf, das ist schon mal die hlfte von dem was alle hier so suchen - sie muss schon verdammt scheisse aussehen um nicht ne coole braut zu sein.

----------


## Gast

mich nervt am meisten bhiger wind. Da biste super geil im gleiten und dann.... pltsch, kein wind mehr, was an unserem see zu oft ist.

----------


## Gast

@joe: sag mal, wann hattest du denn das letzte mal was zu lachen in deinem leben??? o.k. ist lnger her, aber bevor du gleich nen offenbarungseid ableistest, sollte dir jemand mal erklren, dass es tatschlich noch mehrere menschen mit dem namen "kelly" auf diesem planeten gibt. 

ich persnlich meinte nicht kelly slater (das ist ja schlielich auch nur einer und ich sprach von haufEN), den auch ich nicht schlecht finde, sondern die KELLY Familie. und wenn die dich nicht an braune, stinkende haufen erinnern, luft irgendwas falsch in deinem leben oder du gehrst vermutlich dazu. 

@yeah!!!: recht hast du!

@christian: das nervt mich auch!

----------


## Gast

sven, du bist doch echt nur n hirnloser wichser - leute wie dich sollten das maul lieber nicht aufmachen, weil da nur scheisse rauskommt ( aus nem arschproletenschdel kann ja auch nur scheisse kommen) . und deine provoscheie kannst du auch mal stecken lassen

----------


## Gast

KELLY!
erstmal Glckwunsch dazu die Diskussionen hier losgetreten zu haben! aber ---


welch bedauerliche Beitrge mit noch bedauernswerteren Geisteshaltungen dahinter die letzten paar hier....so eben: gell Sven...und in Folge dc...dass Euch echt nix Besseres einfallen kann wenn ihr Euch schon die Mhe macht!
Forum halt...

und nun: erst die erluterungen, unten das Eigentliche.

schade dass glaube ich zwei Sachen gemixt worden sind: die blichen Windsurf-Prols, wie es sie eben gibt, und der aktuelle Hype des Wellenreitens, der wie schon vor Jahren beim Snowboarden einfach Leute in Umgebungen (Berge/Natur/Ksten) gebracht hat, die sich in der fr sie neuen Umgebung einfach nicht angebracht zu verhalten wissen. 
Was meiner Ansicht nach dann geschieht, wenn man in eine neue Welt wie die eines Sports eintritt nicht durch einfach mal selbst Ausprobieren wollen oder auf Anregung eines bekannten der den Sport schon lange ausbt, sondern weil gerade in der Glotze (mit was auch immer fr einen kommerziellen anderen Interessen bedienenden Hintergrund) gerade Wellenreiten als toll und wo die geilen Titten sein knten vermittelt wird, und dann ein Wellentreitcamp gebucht wird, weil sonst mit sich selbst nicht viel anzufangen ist und Malle bei den Kumpels so schlecht ankommt.
Da nchsten Sommer was anderes TV-hip ist oder man einfach merkt dass so ein Sport ber Jahre angeeignet werden muss, wird nchsten Urlaub was anderes gebucht und die Folgen des letzten Urlaubs wie Campverbote/Localism/.. werden nie mehr auffallen...

so dass war der Versuch einer Schilderung was ich ber die Einmal- oder Zweimal-Ausprobierer denke.

nun zu denen die schon lnger beim Sport sind:
speziell Windsurfen hat ein riesenfettes Problem:
unglaublich viele Leute wollen irgendwie ber einen Sport leben (und das hat aber berhaupt nichts mehr mit Idealismus zu tun, wie sich Alexander L. eh selbst widerlegte), dessen Boom schon lange vorbei ist. dieser Wunsch gelingt nicht wenigen - Windsurfen hat immer noch ein Winner-Image (ich meine nicht ganz ohne Grund, wenn man an die Bedingungen frher fr Beginner denkt..), und nicht zuletzt deswegen treffen die oben Gernannten auf eine immer noch ordentliche Nachfrage von Endusern, deren finanzielle Nachfrage die Qualitt und den Wert des Angebots sehr oft bersteigt. 
-Beispiel dazu: Bicboards: die haben bemerkt dass sie fr ihre frehr gnstigeren Bretter bei selber Qualitt auch ein paar hundert E mehr verlangen knnen.
das ist natrlich schon als Produzent, d.h. als vom Windsurfen Lebender (ungleich Idealist, Herr L. ...), und um sich diese irrwitzige Blase an Nachfrage zu erhalten, sind viele gezwungen, in immer krassere Nischen zu gehen. 
dazu gehren zum Beispiel:
 absolut alberne Partyevents bei Contests, deren Banalitt dann eben durch - brigens allgemein ein nicht seltenes Phnomen - mglichst rpeliges Verhalten kaschiert werden muss.
oder stinknormale Normal-InbdividualtouriTouren wie zB die in der surf beschriebenen Bus-fhrt-nach-Sardinien Reiseberichte, die einfach so langweilig sind, dass sie mit tollen Details wie inborns verarschen gespickt werden mssen.
die Folgen dazu hat kelly glaube ich fr DK beschrieben.
oder neue Bretter die keiner braucht wie Naish Hybrid und *board Hypersonic. oder airinside....10 Minuten lnger nicht reinfallen und der 1000Euro teure Gewichtsvorteil ist dreimal ausm Neo rausgeblubbert...


also, weg von Erluterungen und Beispielen - die ESSENZ:


wer zur Zeit von Windsurfen leben will/muss (weil nie was anderes drin war..ok das war fies, aber manchmal wahr) sich ein Stck weit zum Affen machen und ein Extra bieten gegenber den Mitbewerbern (=Konkurrenten), das einfach ber das zum Spass am Windsurfen ntige drber hinaus geht.
das ist dann das von leopold angesprochene aufgeblasene Verhalten der "Macher".
was dann in armseligen Gestalten wie den in Nr. 16 absolut treffend beschriebenen Star von Al Pra seinen Adepten findet (Kompliment an ddgh  - gut gelstert, aber ich wusste sofort wer gemeint war...grins).

dann, an Alexaner L.. erstmal, toll dass sich ein "Macher" miteinmischt in so ein Forum. 
nur - beleidigt sein (nr. 52) bringt net so viel (wenn man diskutieren will). Deine Meinung zu Deutschland und der Marktwirtschaft macht mir Bauchweh. der Windsurfmarkt ist nicht Marktwirtschaft, sodern echt ein Randprodukt, wo wie oben genannt andere Elemante bedeutend sind als die Grundlagen der Marktwirtschaft - auch nicht der Idealismus, was Du woh lmeinst ist vielleicht eher fr einen Traum leben -soweit ok - und anderen das was sie dafr halten zu vereinfachen und einfach erhltlich zu machen -- das dann aber etwas woran ich selber nie teilhaben wollen wrde, weil damit Menschen Mglichkeiten zur Entfaltung, also Lebensqualitt genommen wird.
und echt fiese Marktwirtschaft findest Du als Unternehmer gerade in RUSSLAND, aber so dass Dir schlecht wird und Du als wohl halbwegs menschlicher Typ keine Chance kriegst. ansonsten, unbedingt hinfahren, uglein aufmachen und ein paar Perlen der Welt entdecken (slawische Offenheit gegenber Menschen, nicht posen weil nicht posen knnen und das auch nicht ntig haben.. )


damit aber, Kelly:

WAS ICH VOM SURFEN WILL 

IST EIN EINMALIGES "DRAUSSEN-SEIN"-ERLEBNIS, EINE AUSREDE MEHR FR MEINE MOBILITTSSUCHT, SPASS AN UND DRANG ZUR BEWEGUNG AUSLEBEN ZU KNNEN (NUR MGLICH WEIL ICH DIE FINANZIELLE/ZEITLICHE/PHYSISCHE FREIHEIT DAZU HAB), ALLEN STRESS UND ALLE GEDANKENFLLE VON MEINER ARBEIT UND MEINEN INTERESSEN UND HOBBIES MIT EINER DEM KINDLICHEN SPIELVERHALTEN GLEICHENDEN GEISTIGEN KONZENTRATION HINTER MIR LASSEN ZU KNNEN, MANCHMAL, FR MICH EHER SELTEN ( AUCH WEIL ICH ES AM SPOT NICHT SO SUCHE)
AUF NETTE NEUE LEUTE ZU TREFFEN UND AB UND AN DAS SCHNE GEFHL ZU GENIESSEN, MIT ANDEREN DIE SELBEN GLCKLICHEN MOMENTE ERLEBT ZU HABEN WENN DU NACH NEM STURM VOM WASSER KOMMST.
DER WEG DAHIN, ZU DEM NTIGEN WISSEN, DER AUSRSTUNG UND TECHNIK (UND NICHT ZULETZ DER WEG AM SPOT VON DER KARRE ZUM WASSER....)WAR FR MICH PERSNLICH MIT VIELEN NUTZLOSEN UNNTIGEN IDIOTISCHEN ANGEBOTEN GEST, DENEN AUS DEM WEG ZU GEHEN NICHT EINFACH IST, ICH HAB NUN GLAUB ICH MEINE ART UND WEISE GEFUNGEN DEN SPORT ZU EINEM GROSSEN BEREICHERNDEM TEIL MEINES LEBENS ZU MACHEN UND BRAUCH DAZU NUN SEHR WENIGE SHOPS/MAGAZINE/STRANDPOSER.
UND WER DA IST UND NERVT UND DEN SPORT UND OFT MEHR NOCH DAS DRUMHERUM BRAUCHT UM SICH AUFZUGEILEN, PERSNLICHE PROBLEME WIE BELANGLOSIGKEIT ODER KOMPLEXE ZU KOMPENSIEREN ODER DARUM HERUM SEINE EXISTENZ AUFBAUEN MUSS, BER DEN KNNTE ICH MICH SO OFT RIESIG AUFREGEN UND TRAURIG WERDEN, SO DASS ICH DIESE PERSONEN IGNORIEREN MSSTE: 
DAS ABER KANN ICH SO GAR NICHT, DA DIE MEISTEN DIESER SURFER BEI MIR GAR NICHT BER EINE UNTERBEWUSSTE AUFMERKSAMKEITSSCHWELLE DRBERKOMMEN --- WEIL ICH EINFACH MIT IHNEN SO BERHAUPT NIX TEILE UND NIX INTERESSANT FINDEN KANN.
ok, ehrlich angefgt: es sei denn ich will mich amsieren...


daher. rausgehen, Spass haben, nur das ist das Ziel und der Sport. genau das auch Vorzuleben schickt den Rest schon in die Hlle in die er gehrt ;-))


und nach Russland fahren....und jetzt gleich Nachtdienst bergeben....

und demnxt: den Hunden des Forums beim Zerfleischen dieses Beitrags belustigt zuzuschauen.

----------


## Gast

Sind wir pltzlich bei rennen wer besser der andere beliedigt oder um was geht so ?

Sven, so wie du dich ausdruckst denk ich deine graue zelle, so wie die von kahn, sind nicht weit entwichelt. 
Schade da ihr dazu gekommen seit, denn vorher war die sache viel interessanter. Gott sei dank gibt es weniger eurer species.

----------


## Gast

Sehr schn!!!
Ich finde das war ein gutes Schlusswort und endlich mal wieder jemand der sich nicht auf eine pershnlich-beleidigende Ebene herablt.Worte wie Arschproll+Wichser kann ich nicht unbedingt mit meinem Sport verbinden und manchmal heit nachgeben und Einsicht das der grte Feind zum Freund wird! Aloha

----------


## Gast

hey, was n geiler beitrag - und wie geil, dass offensichtlich hier aus allen angesprochenen gruppen sich jemand geuert hat. die mitfahrgirlies fehlen noch - also mdels (oder jungs fragt mal eure mdels, damit sie sich hier uern).
kelly, herzlichen glckwunsch - hast alle dazu bewegt was zu sagen. z.T. provokant, aber cool.
keep rockin

----------


## Gast

Mitfahrgirlies????????
Das Problem liegt doch meistens an den Surfern die die Freundinnen mitnehmen und keinen Bock haben ihnen das Surfen beizubringen!Sie lassen sich lieber von ihnen bewundern.Oder sie haben die Freundin lieber als aushngeschild.Meine Freundinnen hab ich das Surfen beigebracht und sie sind auch nach der Trennung noch mit von der Partie.Aloha

----------


## Gast

Sandra,  

finde ich richtig was du sagst...ja alle haben was gesagt nur einige sind fehl am platz in diesen beitrag.

Sich zu aern ist ok, nur die art und weise muss stimmen; das beweist da trotz jahrhundert noch ZU VIELE ignorante leute auf die welt gibt.

----------


## Gast

you rock man. aber mal ehrlich wer lt sich denn in ner beziehung so bitter unterdrcken? klar die aushngeschildsache verstehe ich, aber ich hoffe die realitt sieht nicht so aus. ich treff halt immer nur die roxygestylten girls am strand die auf jednfall ordentlich die klappe aufmachen, aber immer halb am erfrieren sind, weil sie die ganze zeit am strand stehen....

----------


## Gast

Kann nur sagen, den show mit der Girl finde ich sehr billig.
Wenn ich surfen gehen, muss nicht gleichzeitig show auf den wasser und am strand machen, auerdem wenn die betroffene girls so doof sind, dann tut es mir leid fr denen.
Meine freundin spielt mit sicherheit diesen quach nicht mit.

----------


## Gast

Coolness hin oder her. Wenn ich Eure Beitrge hier so lese, kann ich nur immer wieder betonen:

Ich bin fr ein Wahlrecht ab 25!

Tom

----------


## Gast

und ich fr freie meinungsusserung

----------


## Gast

Hausaufgabe fr Dich:Bitte fasse die Intension der 74 Eintrge in einem Satz zusammen!Die meisten Beitrge hier kommen von Surfern die dieses Alter bereits berschritten haben

----------


## sani

mich nervt einzig, wenn irgendwelche Leute Ihren Kram ( meist Segel ohne Brett, oder Bretter solo )unachtsam am Strand liegen lassen, und der dann bei der nchsten Be unkontroliert durch die Gegend fliegt.
Gru Sani

----------


## Gast

Mich nervt am meisten, wenn die ganzen Studenten in ihren alten klapprigen VW Bussen auf der Autobahn rumkurven und sie verstopfen und ich mit meinem Audi RS 6 Avant nicht mit Vollgas an den Spot dsen darf. Ausserdem mag ich es gar nicht von irgendwelchen Grinsebacken angequatscht zu werden und sie mich mit ihrem langweiligen Leben nerven. Habt Ihr keine Freunde? Mssen immer Fremde wie ich dran glauben? Und wenn man Euch dann nicht gleich zum grillen einldt, fangt ihr dann das weinen an und schreibt euch therapeutisch euren Kummer in diesem Forum von der Seele.

----------


## Gast

was bist du denn fr ein dieter?
ich hoffe du hast dir das alles nur ausgedacht um hier zu provozieren. sorry, aber ernst kann ich dich mit deinem beitrag  einfach nicht nehmen.

----------


## Gast

Doch die Klapperkisten nerven schon wenn man nen opel astra fhrt und das soll was heien. Ich hab den scheiss opel nu vrkauft und mir auch nen alten schneckenbulli zugelegt. ist viel peaciger und der rest hinter mit kommt eh nicht frher an weil ich die strasse blockiere. Ha!

hit the road jack

----------


## Gast

Stimmt genau Dieter,hab auch das Problem mit Meinem Porsche das die Leute mich am Spot  auf meine Anhngerkupplung anquatschen.Aber seitdem ich den Porsche hab passt einfach nicht mehr genug Material aufs Dach.Aber Audi lieber Dieter ist doch kein niveau frn Surfer wie Dich.Hast Du den Ferrari an Naddel verloren?

----------


## Gast

hey jungs,

trotz alles, wir mussen uns nicht auf den niveau von Dieter & Co. ankoppeln.
Der mann redet "mist" ....

----------


## Gast

>hey jungs, 
>
>trotz alles, wir mussen uns nicht 
>auf den niveau von Dieter 
>& Co. ankoppeln. 
>Der mann redet "mist" .... 

Dieter redet mist und wir auch und es macht spass!Hier gehts nicht um niveau, sondern um kleine sinnlose beitrge. Wir wollen nur dafr sorgen, dass die beitrge nicht enden.

----------


## Gast

Alleine so eine "Diskussion" erst zu erffnen und sie zu befrworten zeigt doch die Unselbststndigkeit, Anhnglichkeit und Lebensunfhigkeit des Einzelnen mchtegerncoolsein Surfers/Kindes.
Sucht Euch endlich nen Job, kauft Euch das neueste Surfequipment
und ne dicke Karre, und am besten noch n blondes Surfgirlie zum am beach rumstehen dazu, arbeitsscheues Gesindel!
Dann hrt auch endlich das Rumgesabbel von wegen wir haben uns alle lieb und sind ne ganz tolle Clique auf. Wer sowas will guckt sich Marienhof und Verbotene Liebe an, Surfen ist ein Sport fr Individualisten.
Die 70ger sind lange vorbei, Kapitalismus rules, und Sport kostet
Geld!

----------


## Gast

sorry aber ich bin nicht deine Meinung........

----------


## sani

>Mich nervt am meisten, wenn die 
>ganzen Studenten in ihren alten 
>klapprigen VW Bussen auf der 
>Autobahn rumkurven und sie verstopfen 
>und ich mit meinem Audi 
>RS 6 Avant nicht mit 
>Vollgas an den Spot dsen 
>darf. Ausserdem mag ich es 
>gar nicht von irgendwelchen Grinsebacken 
>angequatscht zu werden und sie 
>mich mit ihrem langweiligen Leben 
>nerven. Habt Ihr keine Freunde? 
>Mssen immer Fremde wie ich 
>dran glauben? Und wenn man 
>Euch dann nicht gleich zum 
>grillen einldt, fangt ihr dann 
>das weinen an und schreibt 
>euch therapeutisch euren Kummer in 
>diesem Forum von der Seele. 


Du bist echt arm dran, ich ....bin z.B. bin schon lange kein
Student mehr,fahre keinen klapprigen VW, und du gehrst garantiert zu den Leuten, die gern von mir mal in mein Womo eingeladen wrden zu grillen oder nur mal zum anschauen.
Oder du wrdest neidvoll davor stehen und so Bemerkungen wie...
" mu so eine riesige Kiste hier die Landschaft verunstalten"
von dir geben.

Bleib doch einfach zu Hause, fahr sontags die 2 km mit deinem
tollen RS 6 zu Bcker, und nerv uns nicht.

Ich jedenfalls hab lieber die "Studenten mit ihren Klapprigen - Kisten zum grillen bei mir, als dir auch nur zufllig am Strand 
zu begegnen.

Viel Spa beim Rasen ......irgendwann wurde jeder mal gebremst, so oder so.

Ach so, wenn du nicht angequatscht werden willst, mach dir doch nen Aufkleber auch den Rcken ......"........." ja, das wstest du jetzt gern, was ich darauf schreiben wrde.
;)
Gru
Sani

----------


## Gast

sach mal sani, hast du nicht gemerkt, dass das von dieter ne verarsche war??? aber gut, dass wir darber gesprochen haben...

----------


## Gast

Es sind die Kite Surfer

----------


## Gast

Moin,
probiere doch mal die Mastfsse von Chinook - sind imho die zuverlssigsten.

Gru vom Zottel

----------


## Gast

Mich nervt der Winter. Und ich mchte Bretter die bei 4 Knoten mit nem 6 Segel im Vollgleiten sind und auf der Stelle drehen. Die Materialschlacht ist so tzend. Andersherum, ich mchte die ganze Saison ber konstante 25 knoten und 25C. Dann eine kurze Winterpause um die ganzen Schdlinge zu killen und dann wieder los. Ausserdem wnsche ich mir den Weltfrieden und dass die Leute in unserem Land kapieren wie schlecht es ihnen wirklich geht, allerdings nicht finanziell. Vielleicht hat man hier nur vergessen oder nicht kennengelernt, wie es ist nichts zu futtern und kein Dach berm Kopf zu haben, denn so geht es dem mit Abstand grten Teil der Weltbevlkerung, die haben nicht mal genug um Kacken zu knnen.
Wer einen Internetzugang und nen Rechner hat um sich online zu beschweren, sollte sich an den Kopf packen :)

Zum Schlu noch ein kleines Gebet!

Ich wnsch euch allen Gesundheit, Spass, gute Freunde und ein langes Leben. Und mir das Doppelte davon.

cheers,
Oliver

----------


## Gast

Amen!!!...und eine super Saison 2004.Ansonsten hast Du wie fast immer Recht Olli!Aloha

----------


## Gast

Frohes weihnachten Olli...du bist unsere gott here. :)

aloha
Pietro

----------


## Gast

hi kelly,
hab gerade deinen beitrag gelesen und die flut die er ausgelst hat.
krass - aber voll gut. lawine sag ich nur.
was am meisten am surfen nervt?
WENN MAN NICHT SURFEN GEHEN KANN....sch...vor allem wenn die bedingungen gut sind und alle buddies losfahren. 
man hngt nervs rum und arghhhhh.
auf jeden fall hab ich so auch mal zeit hier alles mal zu lesen und deinen beitrag und das feedback dazu fand ich megacool.

----------


## Gast

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir einige Beitrge angesehen und finde den einen oder anderen Beitrag sehr treffend. Wenn aber das Thema Spa angeschnitten wird, frage ich mich, wann ich den letzten lachenden, lchelnden oder grinsenden Surfer auf dem Wasser gesehen habe. Sind doch alle so verbissen, da das Wort Funsport wie Hohn klingt.
Dazu kommt auch, die in einigen Beitrgen angesprochene Rcksichtslosigkeit. Nur nicht Vorfahrt gewhren - der schnellere hat Recht. Ein Phnomen, da aber in allen Lebensbereichen (Bsp. Strassenverkehr) zu beobachten ist.

Fazit fr mich: Wer gut ist, braucht nicht darber zu reden und ist in der Lage jedem Deppen auszuweichen, egal ob er Vorfahrt hat oder nicht. Das gilt auch an Land.

----------


## Gast

surfen ist find ich der beste sport und aufm wasser kmmert mich anderer leuts coolness recht wenig. natrlich freu ich mich auch nich ber superstyler, die sich dann oft sogar als gurken entpuppen...aber was solls...da knnt ich mich auch ber snowboarder aufregen, ntzt halt leider nix...

im allgenmeinen stresst die materialschlacht am meisten, immer soviel gerdel mitschleppen, und, was noch schlimmer ist, bezahlen muss mans auch noch.

naja, gibt in ergnzung mit wellenreiten aber trotzdem nix besseres!

klu

(den der winterneochillhaubenpolarbootstyle grad ziemlich nervt:-)

----------


## Gast

einen nassen anzug wieder anziehen, weil der wind doch wiederkommt - und es sich dann doch nicht lohnt - oder auch abbauen im dunkeln in matsche bei regen und 4 grad. aber meistens ist es doch nur geil oder?!

----------


## Gast

Bravo Olli, gratuliere, habe deine Zeilen gelesen, stimme dir voll zu. Als Oldi habe ich ein bisschen eine Ahnung davon was es heisst schmal und bescheiden durch zu mssen, bin auf einem Kleinbauernhof in den Voralpen aufgewachsen. Viel Arbeit und wenig "Lohn", aber schlecht wars doch nicht, es prgt fr Leben.
Damals schtzte man die Errungenschaften, wie zB das erste Fahrrad, ein altes Damenrad geschenkt bekommen im 4. Schuljahr !
Ich gnne der heutigen Jugend den Wohlstand, doch manchmal bemerkt man auch die negativen Folgen davon.

----------


## Gast

das ich in winter nicht surfen kann :(

----------


## Gast

das letzte sommer kein wind gegeben hat ( Munich ) :(

----------


## Gast

szenenwechsel:

7 - 8 bft, jeder versucht soviel loose lech wie mglich rauszuholen, es macht spass, aber teilweise ist es auch ein kampf mit den naturgewalten. pltzliches materialversagen, das gummi vom powerjoint reisst. mit segel in der einen, board in der anderen, schwimmt ihr hilflos im wasser herum.

Worauf ich nun hinaus will, wurde oben kurz angesprochenen, doch mchte ich nher drauf eingehen: die Rcksichtnahme. Dabei geht es nicht um Luv-vor-Lee, oder irgenwelche Wellen, in die mir reingedroppt wird, sondern essentielle hilfestellung, rcksicht und ein blick-fr-die-anderen. 

Dieses szenario ist mir so auf dem atlantik passiert, also noch runde 1,5m dnnungswelle oben drauf. Und? Keine 2 min, und ein vorbeisurfender Franzose sprach mich an, half mir die beiden teile zusammenzubinden, wobei er sein material treiben liess, welches er dann 20m schwimmende wieder einholen musste. 

Mchte ich diesen Fall im Fehmarn-Sund wiederholen? NEIN, aber nicht wegen dem Fehmarn-Sund, sondern wegen der Atmosphre, die dort auf dem Wasser herrscht.

Wobei sich die Frage auftut, ob diese Phnomen ein Allgemeines, oder ein tatschlich Deutsches ist. Wie oft erlebe ich es, dass jemand 15min nach Lee abdriftet, rund 30 Surfer an ihm vorbeisurfen (abstand max. 10m) und keiner auch es nur fr ntig hlt, seine so kostbare gleitzeit zu unterbrechen, und ein "alles in ordnung?" rberzurufen. Erstaunlicherweise sind es dann auch nur die frauen unter den surfern, die ja allgemeine nicht so zahlreich vertreten sind. Bitte bitte bitte, tut mir den gefallen und legt diese scheuklappen-blick ab. Es kann euch auch passieren, und dann... 

In hoffnung,

moritz

----------


## Gast

Irgendwie ist das aber schon ziemlich typisch deutsch.

Ich mcht ja jetzt nicht als ********* dastehen, aber irgendwie pat das genau zur Mentalitt unserer Piefke-"Freunde".
Egal ob in Italien, Frankreich oder Griechenland: die richtigen Locals sind meistens voll in Ordnung, hilfsbereit und geben gerne mal Spottipps.

Nur die zugerasten mit ihrem groen "D" Aufkleber am heck fhren sich auf wie die rgsten Schweine: denken der Spot gehrt ihnen, schnauzen alle Nichtlocals an, was sie hier zu suchen htten und verhalten sich auch sonst arrogant und unfreundlich.


Natrlich kann man das nicht so pauschalisieren, es gibt auch nette Deutsche und bekloppte Itaker. Aber der Anteil von solchen Idioten ist unter euch deutschen einfach extrem hoch!

----------


## Gast

da muss ich dem herrn "piefkehasser" wohl recht geben

ich bleibe bei meinem beispiel fehmarn - allein der gruss durch einen kurzen armwink whrend des vorbeigleitens wird neuerdings nicht mehr als freundschaftlicher Gruss unter gleichgesinnten aufgefasst, sondern fhrt mehr und mehr zu irritationen! betrachtet man gleiches verhalten in "nicht-deutschland", wird dieses sofort, und ohne eigeninitiative erwidert!

Dies knnen alles einzelerfahrungen und zuflle sein, doch die mehrzahl meiner erfahrungen lassen leider auf dieses vorwiegend in deutschland anzutreffende ablehnungs-verhalten schliessen.

moritz

----------


## Gast

naja, kannst wohl nur nen schluchtenscheisser sein...und DIE sind echt nicht besser...

----------


## Gast

@piefke one:Du bist doch keinen Deut besser als die von Dir kritisierten!Wer hier im Forum in solcher Art und weise eine Bevlkerungsgruppe diskreditiert kann doch gar nicht tolerant sein!Pershnliche Beleidigungen sind bestimmt kein Indiz fr Hilfsbereitschaft!!!Und das Phnomen was ihr hier ansprecht gibt es sicherlich,aber auch nicht an jedem Spot und ist auch nicht Bevlkerungsabhngig.berall unter den Surfern gibt es A....Ich surf jetzt seit ber 25 jahren und kann nicht Sagen das sich Deutsche beim Surfen anders Verhalten als andere Bevlkerungsgruppen.Ich fr meine Person helfe in solchen Situationen gerne und bis jetzt wurde mir auch immer gerne von Surfern geholfen!!Aloha

----------


## Gast

Ich muss euch recht und unrecht geben, denn was naish sagt ist correct und ich bin auch keine Deutsche sondern Italiener.
Es gibt leider solche art von menschen berall; es mag sicher keine freude mitten ein see zu stehen und keine Hilfe zu bekommen ( ich habe es auch erlebt und trotz hilferufe haben die andere einfach zugeschaut bzw. sind mit deren boote vorbeigefahren....TRAURIG !! ich mchte solche leute nicht wschen sich mal auch in not zu befinden ).

Beleidigungs helfen auch nicht probleme aus der welt zu schaffen, im gegenteil erbringen noch mehrere; trotzdem kann ich euch wohl sehr gut verstehen. Wir sind berall von EGOISTEN vertreten, gott sei dank sind aber nicht ALLE so, sondern gibt es auch noch normale menschen, egal ob Italy, Germany or France.

aloha....
Pietro

----------


## Gast

KITER KITER KITER und ab und zu auch KITER!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## surf_freeke

Moin,
Ich wei zwar nicht wo ihr immer so surfen geht aber bei uns gibt es solchen rger nicht!!!
In der Nordsee also bei uns in Ostfriesland Borkum, Emden und Norderney hilft jeder jedem gerne und das wei auch jeder.
Jeder grt jeden egal ob Kiter, Wellenreiter oder Surfer...jeder ist freundlich.
Natrlich gibt es auch mal einen der mal nen schlechten Tag hat, aber surfen ist ein Hobby und das soll spa machen...
bye phil

----------


## TMS.agent

Nein, surfen ist kein Hobby! Surfen ist eine Lebenseinstellung!!!

Hang Loose

----------


## derzilp

Ach hr mir auf mit Lebenseinstellung! Wenn das so wre, msste ich Antidepressiva nehmen. Nie ist Wind, und wenn, dann unter der Woche, whrend ich arbeiten muss. Und schafft man es tatschlich mal aufs Wasser, geht dieser nagelneue verfi..te sch.. Mastfu kaputt und ich verliere ein ganzen Rigg. Und die Krnung sind ja die Bilder auf Stehsegelrevue von Leuten, die jedes Jahr Monate auf den Kanaren/Sdafrika/Chile oder sonstwo verbringen und scheints nie arbeiten mssen. Ist doch wahr  :Frown: 

So, sorry, das musste mal raus  :Wink:

----------


## mrtnzurfer

mich nerven eher kleine, unwichtige dinge:
das band vom reiverschluss am rcken fliegt mir z.b. ab und zu ins gesicht, dass nervt manchmal ganz schn, besonders wenn gerade irgendein manver nicht klappt, was normalerweise nie ien problem war. da knnt ich manchmal echt durchdrehen^^

----------


## DMac

ach lieber zilp, es geht einigen von uns so. aber das mit der lebenseinstellung stimmt doch irgendwie, oder wie erklrst du es dir, dass du schon erhhten blutdruck bekommst oder dein herzchen im hals schlagen sprst, wenn es richtung surfen geht oder die bume sich vom wind an die erde drcken??? mir geht auch so wie dir, dass ich in der woche arbeiten muss, und in der woche es aus vollen rohren blt, und wenn ich los will fast flaute ist. aber AUFGEBEN tu ich deswegen noch nicht, du ja wohl auch nicht, selbst nach materialverlust...

abba mal zum thema, mich nervt am meisten beim surfen, dass es leider viel zu umstndlich ist, erstmal loszukommen. da ich voll die landratte bin, und mindestens erstmal ne stunde autofahren muss, um berhaupt an nen see zu kommen, wo ich doch am liebsten die wellen schltze. dementsprechend komm ich auch nicht weiter, um mein unvermgen in knnen umzuwandeln. aber wie gesagt: aufgeben gilt nicht.

cu on water
dmac

----------


## latte

mich nervt`s wenn ich an unsrem homespot stehe und einen miesen bigen wind habe und  nicht wei was ich fr en segel ich aufziehen muss

----------


## surfalex

mich nervt es am meisten wenn ich surfen will, zeit habe, ordentlich wind ist und mich keiner zum wasser fahren kann...

----------


## Jens90

zu warten oder festzustellen das zu viel wind ist...
bin letztens 90minuten gegen den wind gefahren und dann war zu viel wind.
und nun warte ich darauf das es halb wird und dann hoffentlich der surflehrer zu erreichen ist damit ich mir material ausleihen kann.

----------


## mrtnzurfer

was mich auch nervt ist:
ich habe zusammen mit 2 kollegen vom campingplatz^^ einen surfkurs vor fnf jahren belegt. das problem ist, dass irgendwie ein wettkampf stattfindet, wer springt als erster, wer kann schon gleiten, wer hat das tollere segel/brett etc. und ich sag euch das nervt!!! wenn alle immer nur am prahlen sind wie toll sie sind...-.-' da is das alleine manchmal viel entspannter am strand, wenn man sich ganz alleine auf sich konzentrieren kann und es einfach genieen kann!  :Wink:

----------


## benne

was mich beim surfen nervt: leute die drber meckern!

----------


## greifswald

Naja, vor ein paar Tagen ist mir ein solcher 10mm Joint beim ersten Waschgang in einer 2m Welle abgerissen. 

Der Joint war nagelneu und lag als Ersatz ca. 1 Jahr in meiner Surftasche rum.

Danach habe ich wieder den "alten" Booge-Powerjoint genommen, den ich eigentlich nicht mehr einsetzen wollte (weil mehr als 1 Jahr in Gebrauch).

Ich dachte seit den 10mm-Pins wr das Problem behoben - oder war es ein "Montags-Joint"?

----------


## mrtnzurfer

darf ich fragen was ein joint ist?

----------

